# radon zr race 2012   *details & aufbau light*



## *adrenalin* (9. Februar 2012)

gestern konnte ich endlich meinen neuen zr race 2012-rahmen abholen. wobei "endlich" relativ ist, da es wohl der erste rahmen ist, der über die ladentheke gegangen ist. an der stelle nochmal danke an die beiden "ermöglicher" 

schwarz elox war pflicht, mit dem "r1" und zwei "zr race" vorgängermodellen habe ich  gute erfahrungen gemacht und zudem aufgrund eines möglichst leichten aufbaus grundvoraussetzung.

mit dem 2012 rahmen ändert sich ja einiges, daher habe ich mal ein paar detailfotos gemacht. mein rahmen ist ein 16zöller, das oberrohr ist 7 mm länger geworden.

der rahmen:






wichtig! das gewicht inkl. schaltauge:






hier kann man das octagon unterrohr gut erkennen. schönes alleinstellungsmerkmal - ob es technische vorteile gegenüber einem runden querschnitt hat kann ich nicht beurteilen...






die pm-aufnahme. eine weitere wichtige änderung. endlich kann man auf die unsäglichen is/pm-adapter verzichten!






bringt gar nix - sieht aber schön aus:






das sitzrohr hat jetzt 27,2 mm, sicherlich ein vorteil hinsichtl. sattelstützenflex. vor dem tretlager wird der durchmesser größer:






der steuerkopfbereich mit der integrierten zugführung. war für mich ebenfalls ein must-have an einem neuen rahmen:






was mich gewundert hat: im tretlager wieder bsa-lager, sprich "alter" standard mit gewinde. im sinne von systemintegration verwunderlich, optisch leider ein schritt in die falsche richtung. irgendwas werden sie sich dabei gedacht haben...






die unterseite, wo man sehr gut die austrittsöffnung für die kabelführung sieht. ich hatte mich ja vorher gefragt, wie man die züge dadurch fummeln soll bzw. was passiert wenn sich ein liner o.ä. mal verabschiedet. man hat deswegen wohl schon weinende mechaniker gesehen, die stundenlang versucht haben die züge durch den rahmen zu frickeln 






soweit zum rahmen! in der folge werde ich den aufbau in groben schritten zeigen. ziel sollte ein gesamtgewicht von ca. 8,5 kg inkl. pedale sein mit "ehrlichen" reifen und für mich (80kg) ausreichend stabil. zweifach (in meinem fall mit 36/24 vorne und 11-32 hinten) ist pflicht, div. komponenten & parts sind leicht modifiziert bzw. werden von meinem titan-rahmen transplantiert.


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. Februar 2012)

ein vorgeschmack auf die parts:

sram red schaltwerk. schaltet aufgrund 10-fach exact actuation mit allen anderen sram 10-fach shiftern, also auch xx. zugversteller demontiert und kcnc & nc17 pulleys rein, die aber nochmal gegen silberne kcnc in 10/11 zähne ausführung getauscht werden. mit dem 10er oben kann man locker bis 32 zähne auf dem ritzelpaket schalten.






die xx shifter werden mit hope matchmakern auf die race x2 montiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (9. Februar 2012)

Das wird sicher nen lecker Radl. Darf ich fragen was Du für den Rahmen gelöhnt hast?
Das ZR Race 6.0 lacht mich auch an.....nur die SRAM 1000 Kurbelgarnitur stört mich ein wenig. Aber irgendwo muss schließlich gespart werden bei dem interessanten Preis.


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. Februar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Das wird sicher nen lecker Radl. Darf ich fragen was Du für den Rahmen gelöhnt hast?
> Das ZR Race 6.0 lacht mich auch an.....nur die SRAM 1000 Kurbelgarnitur stört mich ein wenig. Aber irgendwo muss schließlich gespart werden bei dem interessanten Preis.



399,- steht auf dem preisschild. in relation zu bspw. canyon & anderen bekannten herstellern finde ich das fair. was für mich aber letztlich ausschlaggend war neben den genannten features: er paßt 100%! klar dürfte er 50 gr. leichter sein, aber da kann man immer was bekritteln.


----------



## log11 (9. Februar 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage, ist das der 26 oder 29" Rahmen? Hab gerad gesehen das der neue 26" ja genauso aussieht.


----------



## cube elite 1 (9. Februar 2012)

wußte gar nicht das es den Rahmen einzeln gibt ?? !!!! Ist der auf der homepage bei radon so im Angebot ? 26 oder 29 ? Interessiert mich sehr....


----------



## Bench (9. Februar 2012)

Superschön 

sei froh über den "alten" BSA-Standard. Das blöde rumgepresse ist doch für nen Heimschrauber der Horror. Regt mich schon am Steuersatz auf. Wenn der, ähnlich wie das Innenlager, schraubbar wäre, hätte ich den schon längst getauscht. Aber Lagerschalen rausschlagen und neue einpressen ist mir zu blöd.


----------



## log11 (10. Februar 2012)

@Bench, das sehe ich auch so. So kann man doch mit deutlich weniger AUfwand das Tretlager selber wechseln.
Nochmal die Frage, ist das ein 26 oder 29 Zoll Rahmen?
Beim 26 Zoller wÃ¼rde mich der Preis wundern. Der neue ZR Team Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2012 ist derzeit fÃ¼r wirklich gÃ¼nstige 129â¬ zu haben. weiÃ jemand die waagerechte OberrohrlÃ¤nge bei 18Zoll?


----------



## buffaloyann (10. Februar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @Bench, das sehe ich auch so. So kann man doch mit deutlich weniger AUfwand das Tretlager selber wechseln.
> Nochmal die Frage, ist das ein 26 oder 29 Zoll Rahmen?
> Beim 26 Zoller würde mich der Preis wundern. Der neue ZR Team Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2012 ist derzeit für wirklich günstige 129 zu haben. weiß jemand die waagerechte Oberrohrlänge bei 18Zoll?


 
Same question for me: 26 of 29? According to the pictures on the bike-discount website, Radon normally mentions 29 on the seat tube. Here there is no "29" marking, so maybe, this is a 26-frame? But ... when I look at the attachment of the top tube and the down tube to the head tube, I think is a 29er frame. Whatever it is, it looks really nice. I ordered a 29 7.0, which has a white frame. However, the black frame looks better!

Buffaloyann (a Belgian biker, who can read deutsch but cannot write deutsch so sorry for my english on this german forum)


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Februar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, ist das der 26 oder 29" Rahmen? Hab gerad gesehen das der neue 26" ja genauso aussieht.



ist der 26" !  bei 29" ist bei mir keiner zuhause 




cube elite 1 schrieb:


> wußte gar nicht das es den Rahmen einzeln gibt ?? !!!! Ist der auf der homepage bei radon so im Angebot ? 26 oder 29 ? Interessiert mich sehr....



nach meinen informationen soll es den rahmen auch einzeln geben, erstmal ist die prio aber auf kompletträder. ich hatte glück...




Bench schrieb:


> Superschön
> 
> sei froh über den "alten" BSA-Standard. Das blöde rumgepresse ist doch für nen Heimschrauber der Horror. Regt mich schon am Steuersatz auf. Wenn der, ähnlich wie das Innenlager, schraubbar wäre, hätte ich den schon längst getauscht. Aber Lagerschalen rausschlagen und neue einpressen ist mir zu blöd.



das einpressen ist doch kein ding, zudem sieht es cleaner aus.


----------



## log11 (10. Februar 2012)

@*adrenalin*, bei 26 Zoll verstehe ich Deine Preisangabe nicht. Laut HP von bike-discount kostet das Ding 129â¬.....allerdings in weiÃ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Februar 2012)

weiter gehts mit dem umwerfer. zunächst mal die feststellung, dass aufgrund der internen zugführung der umwerfer von unten (also wie beim rennrad) angesteuert wird. da ich seit ewigkeiten nur rr-umwerfer fahre und bisher mit dem skeen-adapter arbeiten musste, ein weiterer pluspunkt. man benötigt aber noch wie beim rennrad die plastik-führung, die unter das tretlager geschraubt wird.

die leitbleche des umwerfers habe ich gekürzt, da sie sonst mit der kettenstrebe kollidieren (aufgrund der niedrigen umwerfer-position, da nur ein 36er blatt montiert ist). das ist nicht schön, aber im augenblick fällt mir keine andere lösung ein. wer eine bessere idee hat, darf die gerne auspeichern... 






hier noch die direktmontage der hope x2 race auf der pm-aufnahme:


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Februar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @*adrenalin*, bei 26 Zoll verstehe ich Deine Preisangabe nicht. Laut HP von bike-discount kostet das Ding 129.....allerdings in weiß.



mit sicherheit nicht der neue 2012er zr RACE. das wird ein anderer rahmen sein.


----------



## log11 (10. Februar 2012)

@*adrenalin*, stimmt. Der günstige Rahmen ist ein ZR Team Rahmen mit anderer Geometrie und vermutlich etwas schwerer.


----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Februar 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @*adrenalin*, stimmt. Der günstige Rahmen ist ein ZR Team Rahmen mit anderer Geometrie und vermutlich etwas schwerer.



der team ist viel kürzer, deutlich schwerer (ca. 300-400 gr.) und hat so unsexy details wie gepäckträgerösen.


----------



## Aalex (10. Februar 2012)

der team ist nur 2 fach konifiziert und eher ein tourenhardtail

das race ist dreifach konifiziert, viel länger und leichter. wie der name sagt, race eben.

sehr schöner aufbau!


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. Februar 2012)

ich wußte doch - da geht noch was! kcnc röllchen (oben 10 zähne, unten 11 zähne):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Februar 2012)

rechtzeitig vorm wochenende geht es nochmal voran. xx-kassette in 11-32 ist da, die waage zeigt 188 gr. inkl. lockring:






montiert mit dem red-schaltwerk schaut es dann so aus:






die lösung mit dem käfig ist natürlich optisch nicht zufriedenstellend - da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen! die xtr kurbel ist schwarz eloxiert und die aufnahme für das große blatt beigeschliffen. 2-fach 24/36 reicht mir.






ein ganz großes ärgernis ist die tatsache, das bei rockshox inzwischen alle decals unter lack sind. glücklicherweise paßt die farbe. die motion control einheit habe ich durch eine selfmade lösung mit carbon rohr und angepaßtem schwimmer ersetzt bzw. erleichtert. die sid rlt 100 mm mit gekürztem schaft wiegt jetzt ohne kralle 1398 gr.





heute abend werden die letzten details gerichtet, dann geht es am wochenende in die matsch!


----------



## cube elite 1 (17. Februar 2012)

bitte mal ein Foto von der ganzen Pracht....


----------



## *adrenalin* (21. Februar 2012)

die erste runde ist gedreht! sattelposition paßt noch nicht und vllt. gehe ich doch noch auf einen leichten rizer-lenker...





die fotoqualität ist nicht optimal, aber da war ich schon wieder zu hause. werde nochmal eins in freier natur machen!


----------



## cube elite 1 (21. Februar 2012)

sieht verdammt schnell aus....


----------



## He-Man (21. Februar 2012)

gefällt mir gut. habe ich`s überlesen oder hast du es bisher nicht erwähnt: welche rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## Schulle (21. Februar 2012)

Sieht sehr lecker und edel aus! Welches Gesamtgewicht
(oder ghab ich was verpasst)?


----------



## *adrenalin* (22. Februar 2012)

He-Man schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut. habe ich`s überlesen oder hast du es bisher nicht erwähnt: welche rahmengröße ist das?



im eröffnungspost      16" isses.




Schulle schrieb:


> Sieht sehr lecker und edel aus! Welches Gesamtgewicht
> (oder ghab ich was verpasst)?



gewicht ist derzeit 8,6 kg (inkl. pedale und mit traktorbereifung vorne / x-king 2,4)


----------



## He-Man (22. Februar 2012)

jetzt seh ich`s auch. herrje, bei so vielen schönen bildern.....

aber ich bin gespannt. demnächst dürfte mein zr race auch bei mir eintrudeln - allerdings als 29er in 20"


----------



## dandanko (29. Februar 2012)

Also der Rahmen sieht schon geil aus freu mich schon auf mein zr race 8.0


----------



## Zocholl (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ist der ZR Race Rahmen eigentlich der Selbe wie beim Reaction, war ja früher auch immer so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (23. Juli 2012)

Schönes Bike!

Wie groß bist du denn, bzw. was für eine Schrittlänge hast du denn?


----------



## Christoph293 (19. Januar 2015)

hallo,

Ist das noch eine 1 1/8 Schaft ?? und kannst du mir sagen bis wie viel mm der Rahmen freigegeben ist ??

Das Bike mach extrem Lust auf mehr !!! Ist dir sehr gut gelungen ....


----------

